# Emax CF2805 1700kv Brushless Motor, LiPo batteries and charger



## hweekuan (Feb 12, 2016)

this is my first attempt to try a brushless motor. i am looking into this or similar motor: Emax CF2805 1700kv Brushless Motor and have several questions.

(1) any recommendation for a similar motor that weighs around 25 grams or less? thrust between 100-300 grams?
(2) what propeller should come with this?
(3) what LiPo battery should come with this? i wish for a light battery, something like 20-50grams
(4) this is also my first try on LiPo batteries, what charger should come with the battery?

last question is, i found a small motor: hexTronik 5gram Brushless Outrunner 2000kv, is there a small 10-20gram battery for this? thanks, appreciate your help in advance.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

*Go to Rcgroups.com*

You would be more likely to get a useful reply if you posted your question in one of the aircraft forums on RcGroups.com. Most people here are car guys.


----------



## hweekuan (Feb 12, 2016)

thanks. will try your suggestion.


----------

